# Motherhood has turned me into a criminal! **



## ThunderPearls

I was in Primark browsing around and picked up a shirt and skirt to go try on. I draped them over the pram hood whilst I was still looking around until my boy decides to start screaming at the top of his lungs for a nappy change... I dashed out of the shop to find the nearest baby change which is when I realised I still had the two items I had hooked on to the pram!

Basically I am an unintentional shoplifter :/ fabulous. I was too scared to take them back straight away in case the security guard was on the lookout for me and would accost me in front of everyone!


----------



## Rachel_C

ThunderPearls said:


> I was in primark browsing around and picked up a shirt and skirt to go try on. I draped them over the pram hood whilst I was still looking around but then my boy decides to start screaming at the top of his lungs for a nappy change... So I leg it out the shop to the nearest baby change... And then realise I still had the two items I had hooked on to the pram! Basically I am an unintentional shoplifter :/ fabulous. I was too scared to take them back straight away incase the security guard was on the lookout for me and would accost me infront of everyone! Should I return them tomorrow? How would I go about it?!

I'd ring them in advance - ask to speak to the manager, tell them what happened and ask if you should come back or if they would like you to pay over the phone (assuming you want to buy them anyway!). I'm sure it's quite common so don't worry too much about it! I would definitely contact them though and see how you can pay/return them because they may have seen you on CCTV and you don't want them kicking you out next time you're there :rofl:.


----------



## nic18

this happens in my work all the time, but I would phone up first and tell them what happened, then ask them what the best thing to do is :)! we usually get people running back in as quick as possible when they notice and apologising haha it's quite funny.


----------



## seoj

Honestly- this happened to me once... I put a bunch of stuff in the basket of LO's stroller- and when I checked out I accidentally left a pair of jeans in there. Didn't realize till I got home-- they are still sitting in my closet as I have the best intentions to return them- I just keep forgetting!!! :duh: It's a shop a ways from my house- so I'm not there often, and usually just an after thought- so I really need to put them in my car and take them back next trip. oops. I'll just take them back to the return area and tell them what happened... least your honest about it. I walked out of a store once with a purse on my shoulder (that I forgot to buy too)-- I just walked back in and told the sales clerk, it wasn't an issue at all- she thanked me for my honesty. But yea, if it's a smaller shop you could ring first and explain :)


----------



## Butterball Ma

It's my DD who was the thief in our family. I'd always find stuffed animals or candy bars stuffed in her stroller when I'd go to put her in the car. Back into the store we'd go, lol. She was quick and sneaky, I tell ya.


----------



## Mummy May

Oh god I've done this a few times, I've put DS car seat right into a trolley to save carrying him and things slide under the seat without me noticing - so I've stolen some candles, a card and some milk so far :rofl: I didn't go back, I was too embarrased xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've done it sooooo many times put things in the hood of the pram and then walked out and I've had to run back. Toby used to pick things up and shove them into his footmuff, I've had to run back and explain what happened, it's quite embarrassing lol. But at least you're being honest about, sadly I know people who would just keep it and think, 'I got away with that'.


----------



## KayBea

LO has done this.. while i was browsing i left her with my friend as the isle was narrow.

LO took her shoes off & put a pair of brand new ones on (the exact same shoes) and we left the shop.

i didnt realise until we got home & she couldnt walk because they were strapped together with elastic :haha:

i told her it wasnt good & mummy could get in trouble. her reply 'but they were cleaner' :dohh:


ide call them & ask whats the best thing to do x


----------



## ThunderPearls

I havent yet got round to taking them back as the weather has been rubbish and I dont have a rain cover for the pram! 

Its good to know im not the only one it has happened to though! Even worse is its happened again! Me and the OH were in asda and has the carseat in the trolley... Got to the car and found my deoderant underneath the seat... Oh took it back in for me :D lol

I really need to start being more careful before I see myself on crimewatch!


----------



## Louise88

I once accidently walked out of morrisons with a massive box of washing powder at the bottom of dd's pram I didnt realise until later that night when i spied it under the pram and thought 'crap i didnt pay for that!' I did go back the next day explained to the lady at the checkout and paid for it she told me not to worry and that I wasnt the first person to walk out without paying for something by accident lol


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Haha, I have loved reading these. I'm actually really surprised that I've not done this yet! I'm a scatter brain too.


----------



## Laucu

Oh god I am surprised I haven't been banned from my local tesco yet. I have accidentally stolen cheese from them, and once I was at the self service paying for red wine when jack reached out of his pushchair and pulled it over. It smashed all over the floor and onto another customer's white trainers :/ I apologised profusely and felt so embarrassed!


----------



## MummyMana

I've never done this but I have walked out of superdrug carrying one of their empty baskets! Got halfway up the streets before I noticed what I was carrying


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I do this all the time!!! Either that or Emily grabs some sweets and puts them either in the basket underneath Nathan's buggy or in the baby bag! Like yesterday I was in the shop with OH and I was pushing buggy, he had no more hands so I lay my 2litre bottle of diet coke over the buggy and completely forgot about it! Happens to me all the time! I'm surprised I haven't been arrested! :-(


----------



## xprincessx

Callum used to scream in the shop unless he was allowed to carry something. one time we gave him a bag of potatoes to hold :haha:, got halfway down the road and yep, went back again!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

One time I was at asda with Emily when she was still using a buggy and you know the stalls of sweets they have RIGHT BESIDE every check put?! Yeah, well while I was loading the counter with shopping Emily decided to pinch a pack of malteasers and HID THEM behind her back until we got out of the shop! I was too embarrassed to go back! Little witch lol! xx


----------



## LoolaBear

there was one time i went shopping at asda and needed a new eyeliner. instead of putting it in the hood of the buggy incase i forgot it i kept hold of it in my hand. i didnt put it inthe basket knowing it would more than likely fall through one of the holes.

came to the self service check out, scanned the shopping, put it away, paid and left. with the eyeliner still in my hand :wacko: it was one of those, can't find your glasses because you're already wearing them moments :dohh:


----------



## Laucu

I done it again today. Oops. Didn't realise until I was halfway home that I didn't pay for the bottle of wine under the pushchair!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Laucu said:


> I done it again today. Oops. Didn't realise until I was halfway home that I didn't pay for the bottle of wine under the pushchair!

Yesterday we were in the shop and I was too busy rushing in case we missed the bus to go shopping that I very nearly walked out of the shop with a bottle of diet coke over the hood of the buggy again! The cashier told me how much to pay and I thought 'that's not right, isn't it more?' An then I noticed the bottle, haha xx


----------



## Abz1982

its worse when THEY can reach things and you come home and find things hidden in your bag...........I once found near 30 LOLLYPOPS in my handbag.. Was not impressed with DD


----------



## Laucu

Abz1982 said:


> its worse when THEY can reach things and you come home and find things hidden in your bag...........I once found near 30 LOLLYPOPS in my handbag.. Was not impressed with DD

30?! Hahaha!


----------



## morri

happened to me too, only i had them hookef on my arm:haha:. I noticed it while I was still in the shopping centre so I walked back and hung them up again:haha:


----------



## CormacksGirl

I did this in b&ms with socks for Adam, I put them in the hood of his pram and walked out, I also done it in hmv with a Michael bubble CD again I put it the hood of the pram and started having a nosey about with oh then walked straight past he tills and was nearly out the door when oh shouted "are you gonna pay for that?" Seriously I should've been arrested by now!


----------



## Mysticalrain

I have done this many times without knowing! when Ds was younger totally baby brained out my nut lol! but recently its my son who has been the thief we were in a sports shop and he had picked a pack of 5 pair of socks. and I did not notice went into to WH Smith browsing books waiting on my OH. I am looking at the back of a book cover when all of a sudden a packet of socks get launched at me. and land on the floor just shy of me and I am completely bewildered at the fact someone would throw a packet of socks at me. and then I was like can you even by socks in here. and Eventually when my brain started functioning again! I put two and two together and realized Ds had stole them. So I panicked and ran back next door with them to take them back explained to an employee what had happened and got a look of pure disgust like I actually had stole them! and I was blaming my baby. As if I would steal something then return it admitting that I had stole it. Was completely ridiculous. A few days later we were in a card shop getting a card for my friend who had just had her baby. bought my stuff and ready to go start going up the escalator and he has done it again he had stole a "Happy 17th Birthday" card I was like not again! so I raced down and gave it back to nice old man he was much more understanding than the other guy. then a few days later we were in a corner shop and I went to buy some juice and when we had left we had walked miles up the hill and my Oh was like where did he get those. Looked down and he had stole a packet of mint humbugs. I was like this is getting out of hand now! I did not return them because it was to out the way and I was not gong in that direction and there was also a group of suspicious characters hanging about outside the shop. they were the most tainted bag of mint humbugs I have ever had I only ate them when I went hypo which happened about an hour after the incident which was kinda weird and I had no hypo treatment on me at that time. So they did come in handy but still does not justify they were stolen! From now on I always double check Mr sticky hands before we leave a shop :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx<3


----------



## silverfox

Oh god i've done this- recently!

I was in Tesco about a fortnight ago looking at CDs for the car and my 4 and 3 year olds started arguing over a magazine. I had a Robbie CD in my hand- went to put the magazine and sweets back not realising and didn't till I got to the car to use the hand to strap them in the car. I was mortified. They were really understanding though and I literally went back 30 seconds later. 

They are really strict too...another incident; I did the shopping and totally forgot to pick up nappies. I parked the trolley up as the shop was crowded (stupid in itself I know but it was 11 at night and I was shattered) and went to pick the nappies up and pay for them, put them in the car and realised about the other shopping. The security guy wouldn't let me take it without the receipt. Rather embarrassing being taken across the car park with the security on your heels..


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I did this the other day, I noticed right after I swiped my debit that OH had put coffee in the cart and it had fallen behind the diaper bag.. then I got to my car and realized I had deodorant under my purse (I had moved my purse because Abby wanted to get in) I was too embarrassed to go back again so I sent OH.. And other times I've found things in the diaper bag DD had grabbed, now I take a look around the cart and in the diaper bag when I get to the check out. :haha:


----------



## HappyAnjeL

MummyMana said:


> I've never done this but I have walked out of superdrug carrying one of their empty baskets! Got halfway up the streets before I noticed what I was carrying

Ive done this too! I went to walk out of the store with one, and they have beepers on them so it sounds when you try to leave the store with them, I was searching around trying to figure out what I didn't pay for this time! the lady had to tell me it was the basket :dohh:


----------



## Loui1001

I did this a few weeks ago with a pair of Wellies for LO, it was when i was on my own so I didn't even have him as a distraction! (I was thinking about him though). I went back to pay as soon as I realised but felt awful the rest of the day


----------



## mommie2be

I'm guilty of this too ! When LO was still teeny tiny, I walked out of a store and realized I was dragging a head band under the wheel of the stroller. I was too embarrassed to go back... shame on me ! But it only cost a dollar and it broke really fast...


----------



## Reedy

Man I must be really dishonest, because if I miss something that I haven't paid for then i just keep it :blush: although its only been 50p pack of xmas cards and an eye liner lol x 
If it was something I wasnt intending to buy anyway ie one of my boys had took it then I would take it back or if it was something quite expensive like the clothes or a cd then I would go back but not really on the small stuff x


----------



## KittiKat76

I work for Mothercare and we get this a lot. Just walk in and explain to the security guard or sales assistant. We get this so much in shops. They won't bat an eyelid. Promise. I have to do it today as I let my dd hold something in Morrisons, then got home before I realised I hadn't paid. d


----------



## Joeyzgirl

I did it with shoes for my DD the other day but we were still in the store and my mom was at the register so I just handed them to her to pay for with her stuff :blush:
When my oldest daughter was little we were in our local hardware store, my hubby's boss now actually. Our daughter decided to take a baby doll they had in their toy section. We noticed it when we got to the car and we marched her back in. She was bawling like a baby, more because she wanted the doll than embarrassment I think. The owner came over and she said I'm so sorry and he let her keep it for free. He has such a soft heart. She has never taken anything again though. 
My youngest I'm going to have to watch like a hawk. She is going to be a stinker I'm afraid.


----------



## Wriggley

my LO managed to steal a roll of wrapping paper... yep a ROLE! lol he was sit in the toddler seat in the trolley and he grabbed it and stood it up on the corner of the trolley so i didnt notice it until we got to the car :/ 

he also put this plastic dragon thing in his brothers carry cot on the buggy once!


----------



## LittleBoo

My 2 year old is crafty, we often go to the shop down the road to top up gas and electricity after picking his brother up, I usually let them pick out a pack of sweets each. It was busy this time so I was queuing for a while and when I got to the front and told the shop keeper how much was to go on each, he began sneaking pick and mix sweets into his mouth! I've no idea how many, more than a handful I'd say, he could barely chew his mouth was so full! I was mortified, his brother was hysterical and he was so very pleased with himself. Little bugger! I apologised profusely to the shop keeper, asked him to stick an extra 50p charge on as I had no idea how many he'd grabbed (they were 2p-5p sweets) but he was lovely and told me not to worry. I make sure to pick him up away from any sweets while I'm at the til these days xD luckily his big brother's a bit more trustworthy xD


----------

